# Laws



## FishermanJoe5700 (Jun 12, 2003)

I want to go surf fishing in Myrtle beach and i want to know what the laws are for surf fishing. I would also like to know how to rig sand fleas what size hook and all. what type of line works best. thank you!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You do not need a license to fish the surf or any saltwater in the state of SC. The salt/fresh line is any rivers or bay east of Rt. 17, ponds and lakes not included. You must follow the regulations on creel set by the state and you aren't supposed to fish for sharks. Technically you are supposed to cut your line if you realize you have a shark on, but I don't think anyone is going to care if you land a shark on the beach at 6am. Just do it quickly and carefully without bringing attention to yourself.

Sand fleas, I use a 2/0 circle hook with a small eggsinker/bead setup above it. As for line, if you are fishing from the surf and are targetting small fish, you shouldn't need more than say #17 line. If fishing structure/live bottom or from the pier I would say anywhere from #17 to #30, depending on the the species targetted.


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

*Thanks..............*

For asking that question Joe, I'm leaving Saturday for a week down there. I intend on trying out surf fishing for the first time. I usually fish from the Garden city pier. If you get chance check it out! And Emanuel thanks for the advice!....1 question though Should the sand flea be hooked through the back end? still alive or Dead?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sand fleas are best alive but pompano should still eat them dead. I don't use them that often so I'm prolly not the best source of info for this particular bait, although I have heard that hooking them through the back is preferable.

Drink a Bud at the bar for me at Garden City, I miss fishing there so much!


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

*Beer at the Pier*

Will do Emanuel  Thanks for your reply. I figured there easy to catch and free...the sandfleas i mean. Yeah i really look forward to this vaca every year. I have fished Cherry Grove and Apache but still find that Garden City is the best. Well you all have great week...I know i will.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Emmanul,
I have been looking for at the regulations for saltwater fishing in SC and it says there is a saltwter license. ??

page

http://www.dnr.state.sc.us/etc/rulesregs/img/licensefees.pdf

Where does it say about surf fishing? I want to do some fishing is SC this summer and I need to know about the licenses.

Thanks


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*look between the lines*

If you really read it reddog you have to have a license when in a boat but not when fishing from the shore. A lot of states do that for the saltwater surf fishing.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Thanks, I just missed the obvious. I appreciate the help


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Shoot no prob*

Man it is better to be on the safer side. Don't want to ruin a good fishing trip with a ticket from the man or woman. Tight Lines!


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*SC Regulations*

Evening , Your question on SC Fishing License requirements. A Recreational Salt Water Fishing License is only required if Your going to be Fishing off of a Private Vessel. That means if you own a vessel"Boat" or are going to be Salt Water Fishing on a family member or Friends Vessel "Boat" everyone on that Vessel "Boat "must have a Salt Water License whether or not your just riding around ,or in the Act of taking or attempting to take Salt Water Game fish if theres "any" fishing equipment aboard"Rods and Reels, Nets or Gaffs, Line or Hooks". The one exception to this rule is if you are under 16 years of age, no License is required. 
Shore based "Surf" fishers are not required to obtain or hold a Salt Water License on their person.
Remember everyone is required to follow the Fisheries mandates of the "State of South Carolina" known as the "South Carolina Marine Resource Act of "2002", whether or not your on a Privately owned vessel"Boat" or fishing from the shore line. That Act describes in detail the Species legally fishable as well the Catch limits,Bag and Size limits and qualifications of each species available to Recreational Anglers plying the Salt Waters of the State. That includes fishing from the Beach,Sea walls ,Docks, Boats, Fishing Piers privately Run or Municipal , meaning "State Park Piers or City/County owned and managed Piers open to the General Public. Piers in the Myrtle Beach Area include the Garden City Pier, the City of Surfside Pier, Springmaid Pier, Myrtle Beach State Park Pier, Myrtle Beach's 14th Ave Pier, Myrtle Beach's 2nd Ave Pier, Apache Pier- Located outside of Myrtle Beach's City Limits and with-in the un-incorparated area of Horry County,SC. Cherry Grove Pier is located with-in the City Limits of North Mytle Beach as well the privately held and not open to the general public Pier located at 6oth Ave North Cherry Grove and known as the "SeaCabins" Pier thats open only to Sea Cabin Condo owners and their private guest. The owners of Privalely held Piers"Open to the Public", are required to maintain records of each angler through the sales of Fishing Passes. They are as well required to hold a Commercial Pier License. That License is the one you fish under while on those privately run Piers "Open to the general public.". State Park Piers do not hold that License requirement because they are Owned and Managed by the State of SC Parks and Recreation Dept. The Fishery Laws are applicable no matter where you Salt Water fish with-in SC State Waters. 3 miles seaward of the Fresh-Salt Water Dividing line. That area begins at the Point where the Intercoastal WaterWay Bridge @Hwy9 is in Little River just north of Cherry Grove. The dividing line follows the Intercoastal Waterway southward towards Geogetown County. You can View the entire Matter on the "South Carolina Department of Natural Resources" web Page by typing in the same. I would suggest knowing and obeying the States Fisheries Mandates. It's best being an Ethical angler and protecting the Resource for future generations of Anglers.
In reference to Shark fishing I personally don't target them because I believe in Responsible Resource Conservation. That does'nt mean though that I disapprove of others that inadvertenly or by-catch a Shark while general angling. Whether or not you keep it and eat it is a personal matter as long as you follow the States Mandates. "Target or Chum Shark", fishing is not promoted on any city or privately owned piers in any city areas or outside of the cities including the un-incorparated areas of "Horry County" SC.
"FYI"Municipalities with-in the State of SC can Restrict your angling and apply those restrcitions to any species they choose under "SC Home Rules" laws if they consider your actions an endangerment to the General Public. The General Assembley of SC gives the Municipalties "Cities"the Powers to enact laws overridding "The Department of Natural Resource mandates for safety concerns".
On the matter of whether or not a County"Horry" has be given these rights at this time is questionable and under Legal Review. Until that matter is resolved I would personally consider following the County Ordinance to the letter. Which states."It Shall be unlawful for any person to Bait, Fish for, or Attract a Shark to with-in one half mile of the Beach . 
The County will and has enforced this Law to the letter.
Whether or not I agree with it is'nt questionable. I do not . Because every angler I know Must Bait ,Fish for and attract what-ever species they are fishing for. And it is common angling knowledge that every species of marine life in the Atlantic Ocean eats the same thing. Bait! Including Sharks..Simply put all Salt Water fishing with-in One-Half mile of the Beach is illegal in "Horry County SC. I might mention every City mentioned above is in Horry County,SC Good Luck and Tight Lines.....Dave
p.s SEE YA AT OCP.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Dave, Thanks for all that info on fishing in SC. Sounds like Horry County has some really messed up fishing laws. Heck i catch sharks using shrimp for bait. As you put it there's no way a person can fish in the ocean without attracting fish and along with those fish are also sharks. When i visited Myrtle beach, SC last year It didn't really seem like a "fishing place". a lot of the king fishermen down there aren't to friendly either although i've met a few that are willing to help a new person or tell someone walking out on the pier what they're doing but there isn't many. Oh well i'm happy and have my home at OCP  Still remember my frist day king fishing down there and everyone on the end was helping out, and not a half hour after getting setup i watched an 8 1/2 pound blue swallow my bait. Still up there as one of my greatest moments ever fishing  
See ya tomorrow bright and early dave!


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------

